# Love some feedback new TV Golf Show



## maryanne (Sep 28, 2006)

I am a 50 year old social golfer that some how has got involved with with making a golfing television show.
I think it is different from any thing else I've seen and I think our coach Andrew Mowatt is going to ba a top rater.




I hope I am not being to forward for a first post, but would love some general feedback on our golf coaches skills.Go to this link to view lessons and pilot for our new television show.
Index of /DVD
Zara lesson first timer
Glen Lesson 16 Handicapper
Michael Lesson 12 Handicapper
Lawleigh Lesson First timer
Pilot Monday 21st Pilot.

All about our show
www.bogeystobidies.com.au

My email [email protected]


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I only managed a sneak at the 16 handicappers lesson at work, I will take a better look at them over the weekend.

I have a lesson myself tonight, so will let you know my thoughts soon.


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

I watched the Glen Lesson.wmv. Very, very good. If all of the lessons/shows are that good, you will have a hit on your hands.:thumbsup:


----------



## maryanne (Sep 28, 2006)

*Thanks for the replies, now another question?*

I am putting 13 programs together for a television show called Bogeys to Birdies and I am interested in doing a segement, golf and the internet.
I am curious to how many people use video golf lessons on line?and also if there is a successful online golf booking service like we have for the accomodation industry?

I would appreciate any feedback and comments.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I watched the lesson with Zara and enjoyed it a lot. The teacher has a ton of personality. I think the show should come across well.


----------

